# Konosuke 210mm HD Wa-Petty in stock



## JBroida (Mar 22, 2011)

Konosuke 210mm HD Wa-Petty Gallery on Facebook







We have a few of these in stock... i need to do a couple of things first, but i will try to get them up on the website for sale later today


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow that's sleek looking.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 22, 2011)

Great looking knife, I always liked that shape. Just out of curosity, Jon: How would you describe the difference between a 210 petty and a 210 sujihiki? If there is any...

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Mar 22, 2011)

stefan-
it really depends on the maker, but for the most part, the difference is minimal or non-existent. When there is a difference, it is in the size and shape of the handle and thickness of the spine. In this case, the handle is appropriately sized for the knife and its thin as hell


----------



## JBroida (Mar 22, 2011)

They are now up for sale on our website here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/konosuke-sakai/konosuke-210mm-hd-wa-petty.html


----------



## riverie (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cool knife. Jon, what's the "HD" stands for actually ?

Rio


----------



## Audi's or knives (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice. Jon I just recently bought a 150 HD petty from you and am loving it, it was probably the nicest packaged item I have ever received in the mail. My family was over this weekend and they were in awe of it's performance (they never used a jknives), they are afraid to use any of my other knives, they say they are to "big and sharp" for them to use. I'll have to point my bro in this direction cause this would suit him perfectly he was ready to walk out with the petty he loved it that much.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 23, 2011)

riverie said:


> Very cool knife. Jon, what's the "HD" stands for actually ?
> 
> Rio


 
its a secret... no joke


----------



## JBroida (Mar 23, 2011)

Audi's or knives said:


> Nice. Jon I just recently bought a 150 HD petty from you and am loving it, it was probably the nicest packaged item I have ever received in the mail. My family was over this weekend and they were in awe of it's performance (they never used a jknives), they are afraid to use any of my other knives, they say they are to "big and sharp" for them to use. I'll have to point my bro in this direction cause this would suit him perfectly he was ready to walk out with the petty he loved it that much.


 
glad you like it... the knives from this series are just sweet. 210mm is an awesome size for an all around utility knife


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 23, 2011)

JBroida said:


> .... 210mm is an awesome size for an all around utility knife



Don't say that, it only makes me want one even more! If I didn't just recently buy my Ashi 150mm petty and the 270mm suji I'd buy one in a heart beat.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 23, 2011)

99Limited said:


> Don't say that, it only makes me want one even more! If I didn't just recently buy my Ashi 150mm petty and the 270mm suji I'd buy one in a heart beat.


 
Lub dub... Lub dub...


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 23, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Lub dub... Lub dub...



:goodevil:


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 23, 2011)

Originally Posted by 99Limited 
"Don't say that, it only makes me want one even more! If I didn't just recently buy my Ashi 150mm petty and the 270mm suji I'd buy one in a heart beat."

Sounds like you need a 210 to fill the gap.............................


----------

